# New PSU required.



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 3, 2012)

My Detailed Config is in Signature. 

Reason for Update:

Bought GTX 560 Ti. While buying the PSU I didn't thought I will buy such high end card ever so opted for a Modest 450W.

Now My PSU is supporting this config when I have my CPU undervolted. 

Currently it is 1.275 V down from 1.4V.

Now I have a Black Edition Phenom and CM 212 EVO so there is more of a urge than need to OC the baby High.  

As soon as put the Voltage to 1.4 and Kick it to 3.8 GHz Temps of CPU are under thermal Limits but PSU Starts BEEPING i.e. Overload alarm.

So basically I am at the Very Border of its limits. Also havent stressed 560 Ti to max yet as only game I played on it is CnC 3 so far and that won't even sweat it. 

I am looking for a High range W PSU which can support a Single High End Card + Head room for OC of both Card and Proccy.
Never going for a CF or SLI.

Modular ones will be preferred.

Budget - 5.5K odd.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 3, 2012)

TX 750V2 @5.8K 
Add 300/- to your budget and get that. Even a GS600 can power up 560ti, but I would suggest you to get that PSU mentioned by me only for future proofing and you will have no problem in overclocking CPU, gfx card and you can even add one sound card or another dedicated phyx card or even another 560ti to run SLI.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

+1 to the Corsair TX 750v2.
Yes the GS600 is well inside the budget but recommend you to get something beefier. as I remember ico saying it once-
"Nothing is truly futureproof in a PC excpet PSU"


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 3, 2012)

But that's not modular 

The extra cables really clutter my Mid Tower Cab.

I have a option to get a HX 650 (Modular) with for 5.5K is it a good deal? Its 1 yr old and has 6 years of warranty left.

I think its beefy enough for Any Single GFX Config with Any OC Processor. 

CF or SLI is not a mandatory requirement for me but I think this one can also take a 560 Ti SLI.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2012)

If you're paranoid about cable-management, then get a modular one. 600+ watts is more than enough for your rig OC'd.

*Seasonic S12II 620 @5.1k*. This is a modular PSU as well.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 3, 2012)

^^
there is something problem with flipkart naming i guess because  This one is also S12II 620 and the one you mentioned is also S12 II 620
If I am right then it must be M12 II not S12 II.
Arghhhhflipkart has gone mad the first and last pics are S12 II 620w non modular psu and the center one belongs to some other psu.( F U flipkart)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

The one on Flipkart is S12II without a doubt. Forget the pictures. 
I bought a CM Elite 311 from them. The pictures were those of CM Elite 311 Plus. So no worries. 

However, TheItWares has it priced lower. Go for it then.


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W for 4,600


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 4, 2012)

then it is a non modular psu.if you want a modular then you have to search for something else.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 4, 2012)

Hard to find sub 6k Modular ones


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2012)

modular PSUs cost above 6k - the cheapest one you can get is CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-650HX 650W


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

Too bad the semi modular TX-M series is still not available here.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess I will go for the 1 Year Old Used HX650 which is offered at Rs. 5.5 k.

Still 6 Years Warranty left is good enough I guess.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

Very good offer, go get it.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, its a great offer indeed.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 7, 2012)

if u find TAGAN piperock BZ 600, go for it. It's a full moduler but chk worrenty before buy. Price should be within 6-6.5k.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

^^ it has only 3 years warranty .. so the deal Op is getting on the used HX650 ( post no. 13 ) is much more better


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 11, 2012)

Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA (950 Watts PSU)

Is this a good PSU? Warranty details are not provided hence asking.
Price is too goo for its wattage.


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

That's SMPS is back in stock - great news. Only 5 available. If you can overlook the warranty part, that's a great SMPS. Drop a mail to SMC for warranty details. 

Check the review here:-

GlacialTech GP-AX950AA 950W Review


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 11, 2012)

Darn Idiots saying minimum order quantity is 5


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 11, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA (950 Watts PSU)
> 
> Is this a good PSU? Warranty details are not provided hence asking.
> Price is too goo for its wattage.



you must be kidding dude.thats a steal for its price.950w80+ silver


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

You haven't seen the previous post buddy.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ 
I have a solution for that.how about group order.any interested five people can combine and order it together.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 11, 2012)

I sent a mail to Primeabgb and Itwares quoting that link and asking if they can offer it something like that in similiar prices.


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> I have a solution for that.how about group order.any interested five people can combine and order it together.




GO is a problem with such heavy items. With double shipping charges, it won't look that good anymore, particularly with unclear warranty.


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ it comes with 2 years warranty


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> TX 750V2 @5.8K



I cant find it at that price. Any link?

Ok Finally got down two following 2 PSUs.

Both look good. Please suggest which is better.

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

SeaSonic SS-750JS 750W 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 12, 2012)

For sure corsair one.because it has higher efficiency certificate and may be it is newer.btw if i guess it right then seasonic one will be noisier because it has 80mm fan.
buddy why don't you buy this by paying 200 more over the corsair one,
SeaSonic SS-850AT 850W 80+ BRONZE Certified Power Supply


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I cant find it at that price. Any link?
> 
> Ok Finally got down two following 2 PSUs.
> 
> ...



get the Corsair TX750v2.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks  

I had a offer that buy back of existing VX450 + 5K and get a New HX750. So I am going ahead with it. This is basically same as TX with 2 years more warranty & Modular


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2012)

That's a superb deal you are getting. 

Closing.


----------

